# Whisker Biscuit, vains or feathers?



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

whisker biscuit will not rip feathers apart.It will wear the outer 1/8th inch with no effect on accuracy at all.I shot feathers for years through the biscuit without any problems.Some vanes will wrinkle after repeated use,I've used the blazer vanes and vanetec's with no noticible wear after hundreds of shots.The speed loss is minimal with the new biscuits with the black and brown fibers,maybe 1-3 feet.


----------

